# Taryu Shiai Judo?



## RMACKD (Jul 20, 2005)

Anyone have any info on this? http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/5389/maeda.html On this page it says Maeda specialized in Tary Shiai judo, techniques in judo made for battles against other schools. Anyone know if this is still preserved or has the information been lost? I heard of a judo group in Korea who claim they have not changed the curriculum since Kano, maybe they know about this. Anyways anyone have any knowledge of what this might be?


----------

